# The 'I love KOS' thread



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2015)

I love that grizzly old care bear!

Who else loves him too?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2015)

Sent from my jewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't think anyone likes him..


----------



## charley (Oct 20, 2015)

kos seems like a 'don't fuck with me & i won't fuck with you kind of guy'....   i can live with that ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 20, 2015)

All he did was pick fights.   His insecurity was glaring.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 20, 2015)

feel sorry for the guy. people who only know shit seem to be the most comfortable in it and go stir crazy with a normal productive life


----------



## SheriV (Oct 20, 2015)

I liked the dude until he was a dick to me for zero reason...now not so much.


----------



## charley (Oct 20, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Jesus Charley, you've got a good strain of herb if you're thinking that right now lol.




.....   lol  ....    i do have some Goji bud & some Blue Dream ...      very strong !!


----------



## SheriV (Oct 20, 2015)

I was tipped in weed a cpl weeks ago when I was bartending a wedding
I have no idea what it is..i haven't smoked it ...all i know is it smells outrageously like...weed...

like smell it from 4 ft strong


----------



## SheriV (Oct 20, 2015)

these people were so fucking stoned I was pretty sure I was going to get a contact high near this one table when I was helping the servers for a min...


----------



## SheriV (Oct 20, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> What's wrong with you?




I dont have rolling papers  so that leaves a random pipe thats hanging around here somewhere from when the hubs thought he'd like to have a pipe..then didn't...


----------



## charley (Oct 20, 2015)

SheriV said:


> these people were so fucking stoned I was pretty sure I was going to get a contact high near this one table when I was helping the servers for a min...




...  there's really no such thing as a contact high, but non-smokers like to believe there is, so if they ever have a problem with money or weight they have a passive smoking excuse to blame it on....    ..     lol ..


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2015)

Look like I'm going to have to change the title to The 'I love Weed' thread


----------



## charley (Oct 21, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Look like I'm going to have to change the title to The 'I love Weed' thread




....  well you could of wrote " I LOVE WEED & also i love kos"  .......    ..


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 21, 2015)

Can't KOS afford the Internets anymore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 22, 2015)

No he's living through Facebook


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 22, 2015)

If he can get in Facebook he can get in IML's.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis50 (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow that blue dream makes my mouth water. 

5fdp


----------



## Dennis50 (Oct 22, 2015)

Someone manicured that very well, 

5fdp


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 22, 2015)

Its boring here... can go for hrs there are no post


Lol...Sheri still pouting cause someone doesn't e worship her


----------



## Riles (Oct 23, 2015)

and..........................................he's gone again


----------



## ROID (Oct 23, 2015)

I bet Sheri gives one bad ass internet BJ.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 23, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Thx for killing it.



He didn't kill it, he was just the vehicle theCaptn' used to kill it.....


----------



## SheriV (Oct 23, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Its boring here... can go for hrs there are no post
> 
> 
> Lol...Sheri still pouting cause someone doesn't e worship her




you can suck a fat bowl of dicks you whiney cunt


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2015)

SheriV said:


> you can suck a fat bowl of dicks you whiney cunt



That'a girl!


----------



## Tesla (Oct 24, 2015)

Nor Cal Animal Cookies FTW!!!  THE BEST!!!


----------



## charley (Oct 24, 2015)

Tesla said:


> Nor Cal Animal Cookies FTW!!!  THE BEST!!!




....   that does look 'pretty fuckin' tasty'....    i have smoked 'Girl scout cookie' weed ....   sweet weed for sure !!!


----------



## ROID (Oct 25, 2015)

Those are some nice looking nugs. 

I used to love weed.  I'm not sure what happened but I started getting anxiety a lot from it.  Everyone I know smokes to ease their anxiety but I guess I'm wired backwards.


----------



## charley (Oct 25, 2015)

ROID said:


> Those are some nice looking nugs.
> 
> I used to love weed.  I'm not sure what happened but I started getting anxiety a lot from it.  Everyone I know smokes to ease their anxiety but I guess I'm wired backwards.




...  that's me..  weed relaxes me ..   always calmer, much less anxiety when smoking...  what does cause anxiety is finding money to buy weed ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2015)

ROID said:


> Those are some nice looking nugs.
> 
> I used to love weed.  I'm not sure what happened but I started getting anxiety a lot from it.  Everyone I know smokes to ease their anxiety but I guess I'm wired backwards.



Exactly the same thing happened to me.... But I was also failing college... And now I get regular drug testing .... So no loss ... Except the smell of freshly cured buds


----------



## ROID (Oct 25, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Exactly the same thing happened to me.... But I was also failing college... And now I get regular drug testing .... So no loss ... Except the smell of freshly cured buds



my failures are what brings about my anxiety. Weed causes me to dwell on mistakes.

I'll be able to smoke again soon. My success is just around the corner.


----------



## Dennis50 (Oct 26, 2015)

I love to smoke some green before I lift,  it increases my focus on my moves. That's animal cookie looks  amazing. I don't get to light up very often cause of work but when I'm on vacation I kill it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## maniclion (Oct 26, 2015)

Ate a loaded sugar cookie recently, 4 hours of relaxation with a pitcher of Sangria, not a bad night at all


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2015)

Same here.


----------



## charley (Oct 27, 2015)

min0 lee said:


> Same here.





   ..  Same here  What????      You like to smoke before you workout ?  Weed gives you anxiety ?   you ate a loaded sugar cookie ?  or you love kos ??????

[ none of the above ] .... ???


----------



## workndatrap (Oct 27, 2015)

charley said:


> .....   lol  ....    i do have some Goji bud & some Blue Dream ...      very strong !!


Willing to ship

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Oct 27, 2015)

Willing to smoke ....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 16, 2015)

Fuck all of you..


----------



## Watson (Nov 18, 2015)

I like KOS, you don't have to guess what the man thinks

I used to love weed, but I got to the stage I was masturbating 6-7 times a day, since giving up weed I got that number below 6.....most days....


----------



## charley (Nov 18, 2015)

.. Hot chicks like smoking weed.....


----------

